# Just about finished my son's nursery



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

The room is 95% done. Still some little details here and there. The striped come out funny in the pictures, but I assure you they are straight. haha. My wife is happy because it is done and he is not yet born. 












(Click on the pictures for larger version)

It is all paint and all BM Aura matte. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks very nice! I like how you did the closet. 

BTW, how do you like using Image Shack?


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been using imageshack for over 5 years now. I discovered it when looking for a site to post pictures on to another forum (Rangerpowersports.com) 
I like it a lot, very simple to use and extremely reliable.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Also the blue dresser in the corner there I spraed with Aura satin. (HVLP)


----------

